
Open source GPGPU IP core - vonmoltke
https://github.com/jbush001/GPGPU
======
jws
Off in the wiki, there is a "How To Add An Instruction" page which gives a
good idea of the scope of the project. It includes extending the instruction
set, chip logic, assembler, compiler, and simulator along with tests for each
of these.

